# Spinnfischen Indonesien / Philippinen (Küste/Boot)



## Patrique (26. März 2016)

Hallöchen,

Kurz vorab zu mir. Ich bin 24, Student aus NRW und angel seit einigen Jahren gerne und überall. 

Mitte April steht ein Trip Richtung süd-ost Asien auf dem Plan. 
Reiseziele sind unter anderem die Philippinen ( Coron und palawan) und Indonesien ( Jakarta , Bali , Lombok etc).

Da ich Backpacken werde, muss ich mich, was das Gepäck angeht, ein wenig beschränken.
Ich würde gerne von der Küste aus Spinnfischen, aber auch ab und an mal vom Boot angeln.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was wohl ein geeignetes Equipment ist / wäre. Ich besitze eine shimano gt-r 4000 und habe als Rute bisher die SPRO Globetrotter GT Pro 285 H ins Auge gefasst.
Wäre diese Rute eine gut Wahl ? 
Des weiteren stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Schnur / ködern ( Blinker / Pilker / wobbler etc ) und Vorfach.

Da ich dort keinerlei Erfahrungen bisher habe, bin ich zudem für jeden weiteren Tipp zu guten angelstellen , allgemeinen Daten und ähnlichem dankbar.

Danke vorab für jedwede Hilfe,
Patrique


----------

